# im seventh heaven



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> OK. Then I'm  in seventh heaven.



Really? Isn't that said for love only? Sorry if that is a new thread, but you if you answer my question now, I won't mention it anywhere else anymore.

This topic was first mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Really? Isn't that said for love only?



Nein, es bedeutet "extremely happy". Auf Deutsch bezieht es sich auch nicht auschließlich auf Liebe, oder doch?

Jana

P.S. Wenn die Diskussion in etwas Längeres übergeht, teile ich sie einfach. Kein Problem (d.h. mach jetzt keinen neuen Faden dazu).


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Nein, es bedeutet "extremely happy". Auf Deutsch bezieht es sich auch nicht auschließlich auf Liebe, oder doch?
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Wenn die Diskussion in etwas Längeres übergeht, teile ich sie einfach. Kein Problem (d.h. mach jetzt keinen neuen Faden dazu).



Wenn ich es mit "im siebten Himmel "schweben" übersetze, dann hat es NUR etwas mit Liebe zu tun. So weit ich weiß.   

Wart mal auf unseren Ralf oder Jens.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn ich es mit "im siebten Himmel "schweben" übersetze, dann hat es NUR etwas mit Liebe zu tun. So weit ich weiß.
> 
> Wart mal auf unseren Ralf oder Jens.



Inzwischen könnten wir dazu Herrn Duden hören:


> im sieb[en]ten H. sein, schweben; sich [wie] im sieb[en]ten H. fühlen (ugs.; voll Überschwang, über die Maßen glücklich sein; nach der aus jüd. Tradition stammenden Vorstellung, dass der siebte u. oberste Himmel der Sitz Gottes sei)


Ich wüsste nicht, warum es auf Liebe begrenzt sein sollte.

Jana

P.S. Die Verlinkung überlasse ich dir.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Inzwischen könnten wir dazu Herrn Duden hören:
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, warum es auf Liebe begrenzt sein sollte.
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Die Verlinkung überlasse ich dir.



Okay, dann war ich wohl des Öfteren nicht sehr aktiv bei öffentlichen Gesprächen. Vielleicht achte ich mal darauf. Danke für den nützlichen Tipp.

Was meinst du mit Verlinkung?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Verlinkung?



Das, was ich hier gemacht habe. Ich habe euch im Sticky gebeten, dass ihr bei der Diskussion der im Rahmen des Projekts erwähnten Idiome den neuen Faden mit dem alten verlinkt. Vielleicht hat es ja keinen Sinn - wenn es der Fall ist, hören wir damit auf. Jetzt möchte ich es aber testen.
Ich habe diesen Faden von "dann raucht mein Kopf noch am Ende des Tages" geteilt. Du bist jetzt der Autor des ersten Beitrags und als solcher solltest du den ersten Beitrag mit dem alten Thread verlinken.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Das, was ich hier gemacht habe. Ich habe euch im Sticky gebeten, dass ihr bei der Diskussion der im Rahmen des Projekts erwähnten Idiome den neuen Faden mit dem alten verlinkt. Vielleicht hat es ja keinen Sinn - wenn es der Fall ist, hören wir damit auf. Jetzt möchte ich es aber testen.
> Ich habe diesen Faden von "dann raucht mein Kopf noch am Ende des Tages" geteilt. Du bist jetzt der Autor des ersten Beitrags und als solcher solltest du den ersten Beitrag mit dem alten Thread verlinken.
> 
> Jana



Besser?    Habe ich mein Soll jetzt erfüllt?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Besser?    Habe ich mein Soll jetzt erfüllt?



Jetzt bin ich im siebten Himmel. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

I have to add this, from Google:

Wow, *I**'**m* *in* *seventh* *heaven* ... this amazing plunger is working!!

The guy was talking about his toilet!


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> The guy was talking about his toilet!
> Jana, if this should be a new thread, I'll delete this later and repost it where it should go. I should not have answered here when I'm so tired, but that just made me laugh. Quite obviously this idiom is not confined to romance.
> 
> Gaer



I think it fits here.  You were just   covering all the bases and explaining that the idiom isn't used exclusively for sentimental expression.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn ich es mit "im siebten Himmel "schweben" übersetze, dann hat es NUR etwas mit Liebe zu tun. So weit ich weiß.
> 
> Wart mal auf unseren Ralf oder Jens.


 
Also egal, was unser Duden sagt - ich stimme in diesem Fall Daniel voll zu!
"Im 7. Himmel schweben/sein" kenne ich NUR, wenn's etwas mit Liebe zu tun hat.


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Also egal, was unser Duden sagt - ich stimme in diesem Fall Daniel voll zu!
> "Im 7. Himmel schweben/sein" kenne ich NUR, wenn's etwas mit Liebe zu tun hat.



Ralf, Axl, Hilfe! 
 Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. 



> Die Frauen von heute wägen die Angebote kritisch ab und wählen, was ihnen nützt“, sagt _Eltern-_Redakteurin Wetscher. Was nicht heiße, dass sie die Geburt weniger wichtig nähmen. Im Gegenteil: Die meisten Paare inszenierten die Ankunft des Kindes in Gedanken als „großen emotionalen Bringer“; sie träumen von einem herausragenden Glückserlebnis, „bei dem der Mann weinen muss und die Mutter sich wie im siebten Himmel fühlt“. Die Zeit





> Heute fühlt sich der Verbraucher in der sechsten Etage des KaDeWe in Berlin wieim siebten Himmel der Konsumlust - auch wenn er gar nichts kauft. Die Welt. Ja, ich weiß, übertragener Sinn.





> Paris - Nicolas Sarkozy schwebt im siebten Himmel. Fast alles, was der französische Innenminister auch anpackt, scheint ihm zu gelingen. Die Welt





> Trainer und frühere Bundesligaspieler des Großflottbeker THGC, schwebte im siebten Himmel: „Das war eine perfekte Vorstellung meiner Mannschaft. Die Welt.



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Also egal, was unser Duden sagt - ich stimme in diesem Fall Daniel voll zu!
> "Im 7. Himmel schweben/sein" kenne ich NUR, wenn's etwas mit Liebe zu tun hat.



Wie wär's, wenn wir uns beide irren?!


----------



## Cath.S.

My two cents:
In French we have the same expression,  _être au septième ciel_, so I looked up the origin.
The following text is from a French website I translated (into English, sorry!  ).



> Quelle: http://www.francparler.com/yntagme.php?id=33
> 
> In the Antiquity, people pictured the universe as being made of concentric circles, with the Earth sitting at the center.
> 
> Judeo-Christian culture, in which the numbers 3 and 7 hold strong symbolic value, reinterpreted that conception, and deemed the seventh heaven to be Paradise.
> 
> Thus, to be in seventh heaven means to be blissfully happy.


 
So it seems that in all European languages that use this idiom, the origin is the same, and therefore, Duden and the like are correct. But what dictionaries fail to recognize is the fact that _being in seventh heaven_ is very often used as an euphemism for _having an orgasm_, and people who use that euphemism typically fail to recognise it for what it is.


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> My two cents:
> In French we have the same expression,  _être au septième ciel_, so I looked up the origin.


Danke für die Erklärung - und danke, dass du mitmachst! Deine Muttersprache ist selbsverständlich willkommen. 



> But what dictionaries fail to recognize is the fact that _being in seventh heaven_ is very often used as an euphemism for _having an orgasm_, and people who use that euphemism typically fail to recognise it for what it is.


 Gilt es in Französisch? Fängt etwa jeder an zu kichern, wenn jemand sagt "je suis au septième ciel"?

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Danke für die Erklärung - und danke, dass du mitmachst! Deine Muttersprache ist selbsverständlich willkommen.  Bitte! C'est gentil !
> 
> Gilt es in Französisch? Fängt etwa jeder an zu kichern, wenn jemand sagt "je suis au septième ciel"?
> Ja, fast sicherlich man würde kichern.
> 
> Jana


...........


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Ja, fast sicherlich man würde kichern.


 Bei uns nicht. Und in Deutschland glaube ich auch nicht.

Der typische deutsche Hauptsatz kann im Grunde genommen folgendermaßen aussehen:

(Subjekt) (Verb) (alles andere)
(etwas) (Verb) (Subjekt) (alles andere minus etwas)

Das Verb muss unbedingt den zweiten Platz einnehmen.
--> fast sicherlich würde man kichern
--> man würde fast sicherlich kichern

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Bei uns nicht. Und in Deutschland glaube ich auch nicht.



Komisch, die Franzosen.    Dafür lacht man im Deutschen, wenn jemand sagt "ich    komme".   



> Der typische deutsche Hauptsatz kann im Grunde genommen folgendermaßen aussehen:
> 
> (Subjekt) (Verb) (alles andere)
> (etwas) (Verb) (Subjekt) (alles andere minus etwas)
> 
> Das Verb muss unbedingt den zweiten Platz einnehmen.
> --> fast sicherlich würde man kichern
> --> man würde fast sicherlich kichern
> 
> Jana



fast oder sicherlich?
almost or for sure?
presque ou sans doûte?
...


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Komisch, die Franzosen.    Dafür lacht man im Deutschen, wenn jemand sagt "ich    komme".


Genauso wie im Italienischen. And  I learned it the hard way... 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ralf, Axl, Hilfe!
> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.
> 
> Jana


Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht zu spät auf diese Diskussion gestoßen. Ganz spontan hätte ich Daniel und Jens zugestimmt. Aber in deinen Beispielen passt "im siebenten Himmel" natürlich ohne weiteres. Ich denke, dass diese Redewendung einen Zustand der Glücksseligleit beschreibt, den die meisten in (bzw. am Anfang) einer Partnerschaftsbeziehung erfahren haben. Daher wird "im siebenten Himmel" mittlerweile vordergründig im Zusammenhang mit Liebe und Partnerschaft verstanden. Somit impliziert sie auch im übertragenen Sinne, d. h. in völlig anderen Situationen, diese emotionalen Erfahrungen - ein positives Gefühl, für das es keine Steigerung mehr gibt (höher als in den siebenten Himmel geht es einfach nicht ).

Deine Beispiele zeigen, dass man auch aus anderen Gründen in den siebenten Himmel geraten kann, aber als sprachliches Bild spricht es, wie gesagt, beim Zuhörer oder Leser vordergründig in einer Liebesbeziehung erfahrene Gefühle an.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht zu spät auf diese Diskussion gestoßen. Ganz spontan hätte ich Daniel und Jens zugestimmt. Aber in deinen Beispielen passt "im siebenten Himmel" natürlich ohne weiteres. Ich denke, dass diese Redewendung einen Zustand der Glücksseligleit beschreibt, den die meisten in (bzw. am Anfang) einer Partnerschaftsbeziehung erfahren haben. Daher wird "im siebenten Himmel" mittlerweile vordergründig im Zusammenhang mit Liebe und Partnerschaft verstanden. Somit impliziert sie auch im übertragenen Sinne, d. h. in völlig anderen Situationen, diese emotionalen Erfahrungen - ein positives Gefühl, für das es keine Steigerung mehr gibt (höher als in den siebenten Himmel geht es einfach nicht ).
> 
> Deine Beispiele zeigen, dass man auch aus anderen Gründen in den siebenten Himmel geraten kann, aber als sprachliches Bild spricht es, wie gesagt, beim Zuhörer oder Leser vordergründig in einer Liebesbeziehung erfahrene Gefühle an.
> 
> Ralf


I'm not clear about one thing. Are you saying that your version is used mostly for romance, today, or simply that this was the original meaning?

By the way:

Link

And this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 828 for "im siebenten Himmel".
Results 1 - 10 of about 57,300 for "in seventh heaven"
Results 1 - 10 of about 28,500 for "in 7th heaven".

I'm thinking more in terms of:  außer sich vor Freude, vor Freude strahlen

Also: überglücklich (overjoyed)

There isn't any idiom in German that works in all cases, is there?

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm not clear about one thing. Are you saying that your version is used mostly for romance, today, or simply that this was the original meaning?...


Like Who and MrMagoo I was tempted to say that in German the phrase "im siebenten Himmel" is used referring to love and romance only. As I've learnt from Jana's examples today, it is (at least) no longer restricted exclusively to that. I tried to explain to myself why. Perhaps it was actually the original meaning--but I'm not sure about that.

Ralf


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Komisch, die Franzosen.    Dafür lacht man im Deutschen, wenn jemand sagt "ich    komme".
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Spanisch darf man "estoy en el séptimo cielo" ganz ruhig sagen. Das heißt, besser gibt es nicht.
Ich komme, I'm coming,etc.... ist "voy" auf Spanisch. Glücklicherweise hat es keine andere Bedeutung als " von x bis x gehen", also keine Sexuelle Bedeutung. 

Was darf man sagen, wenn jemand dich beruft und du bist in anderem Zimmer?


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> But what dictionaries fail to recognize is the fact that _being in seventh heaven_ is very often used as an euphemism for _having an orgasm_, and people who use that euphemism typically fail to recognise it for what it is.


In what language? I've NEVER heard of this in English, and I know a LOT of idioms and slang for that!!!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> In what language? I've NEVER heard of this in English, and I know a LOT of idioms and slang for that!!!


Egueule hat im Beitrag 16 bestätigt, dass es auf Französisch der Fall ist. Wir könnten dies auch für die übrigen romanischen Sprachen herausfinden.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Komisch, die Franzosen.  Dafür lacht man im Deutschen, wenn jemand sagt "ich  komme".


I'm afraid to ask—same as English, referring to "having an orgasm"???

If this keeps going this way, we are going to have to add a  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to ask—same as English, referring to "having an orgasm"???


 Du bist auf der richtigen Spur. 

Eine Meldung aus bella Italia: Assolutamente nessuna connessione con il sesso. Essere al settimo cielo significa essere contenti, felici per vari motivi.

Tutto chiaro, non devo tradurre? 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Du bist auf der richtigen Spur.


I hate to admit this, but I've seen that usage, I'm sure, in books I've read. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I hate to admit this, but I've seen that usage, I'm sure, in books I've read.
> 
> Gaer



 Eigenlob stinkt! 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eigenlob stinkt!
> 
> Jana


Well, I was not exactly  "singing my own praises", Jana. On the contrary, I was pointing out my lack of scholarship, since the kind of language I was talking about is not going to show up in something "educational".


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to ask—same as English, referring to "having an orgasm"???
> 
> If this keeps going this way, we are going to have to add a
> 
> Gaer


Hi, I will ask once again...
What should one say then ( in German and in English), when someone calls you and you are in the next room?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Auf Spanisch  darf kann  man "estoy en el séptimo cielo" ganz ruhig sagen. Das heißt, besser  gibt geht  es nicht.
> Ich komme, I'm coming,etc.... ist "voy" auf Spanisch. Glücklicherweise hat es keine andere Bedeutung als " von x bis x gehen", also keine sexuelle Bedeutung.
> 
> Was  darf kann  man sagen, wenn  jemand dich beruft und du bist in anderem Zimmer aus einem anderen Zimmer gerufen wird?



Entschuldigung, ich habe es früher nicht gesehen: Ich bin gleich da! 

Jana


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Hi, I will ask once again...
> What should one say then ( in German and in English), when someone calls you and you are in the next room?


Frankly, I don't know. I'd need a lot more context. With the info you've given me, I could give you nearly an infinity of answers.

Where are you?
I'm in the next room. What do you want?

You see? You'll have to explain the situation a bit more clearly.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Frankly, I don't know. I'd need a lot more context. With the info you've given me, I could give you nearly an infinity of answers.
> 
> Where are you?
> I'm in the next room. What do you want?
> 
> You see? You'll have to explain the situation a bit more clearly.
> 
> Gaer



Gaer, I am almost sure that Piloya referred to "Ich komme" as a possible reply to the question "Kannst du bitte hierher kommen?"

Jana


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> Frankly, I don't know. I'd need a lot more context. With the info you've given me, I could give you nearly an infinity of answers.
> 
> Where are you?
> I'm in the next room. What do you want?
> 
> You see? You'll have to explain the situation a bit more clearly.
> 
> Gaer


OK,
I thought that "I'm coming" or "ich komme" (apart from the other sexual meaning) were said when someone called you and you wanted to make clear that you heard them and was walking to them
A mother (bad example? ?): Pilar, come over here!
Me: coming! ich komme! (now, don't laugh please )

Since these answers have a strong sexual meaning, I would rather avoid them, but then what is the standard answer? Or am I completely wrong and neither in English nor in German the reply to such a situation has never been "I'm coming!" or "ich komme"?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie wär's, wenn wir uns beide irren?!


 

Kann natürlich sein, aber ich kenne normalerweise nicht aus anderen Zusammenhängen... vielleicht waren sie Redakteure der Zeitung auch bereits "im 7. Himmel", als sie die Artikel verfaßten...?! 

Manchmal benutzt man Redensarten eben in anderen Bereichen als denen, für die sie eigentlich vorgesehen sind... das ist eben Sprache... sie verändert sich - trotzdem bleibe ich persönlich dabei, daß ich "im 7. Himmel schweben" auf 'verliebt sein' eingrenzen würde.


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> OK,
> I thought that "I'm coming" or "ich komme" (apart from the other sexual meaning) were said when someone called you and you wanted to make clear that you heard them and was walking to them
> A mother (bad example? ?): Pilar, come over here!
> Me: coming! ich komme! (now, don't laugh please )
> 
> Since these answers have a strong sexual meaning, I would rather avoid them, but then what is the standard answer? Or am I completely wrong and neither in English nor in German the reply to such a situation has never been "I'm coming!" or "ich komme"?



I don't laugh. That's a very normal situation and that has no sexual meaning. Just if you say it like this:

A friend: Kommst du heute Abend zur Party?
You: *lachen*, nein, ich erscheine!


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Hi, I will ask once again...
> What should one say then ( in German and in English), when someone calls you and you are in the next room?



I always say: "(Bin) schon unterwegs".


----------



## MrMagoo

The only thing you have to keep in mind, Piloya, is:

"Don't use 'kommen' with the dative case" - then you're on the safe side. 

"Ich komme im Zimmer" indeed _is_ different from "Ich komme ins Zimmer" and would cause some laughter...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> The only thing you have to keep in mind, Piloya, is:
> 
> "Don't use 'kommen' with the dative case" - then you're on the safe side.
> 
> "Ich komme im Zimmer" indeed _is_ different from "Ich komme ins Zimmer" and would cause some laughter...



_Das_ ist das Wichtigste daran.   

Pass auch auf:

"Ich komme zur Party." ist immer perfekt zu verstehen;
"Ich komme auf die Party." ist genauso okay.
"Ich komme auf der Party." hat diese starke Nebenbedeutung.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gaer, I am almost sure that Piloya referred to "Ich komme" as a possible reply to the question "Kannst du bitte hierher kommen?"
> 
> Jana


Okay. Then I would probably say the same thing. 

Gaer


----------



## Cath.S.

Ralf said:
			
		

> Like Who and MrMagoo I was tempted to say that in German the phrase "im siebenten Himmel" is used referring to love and romance only. As I've learnt from Jana's examples today, it is (at least) no longer restricted exclusively to that. I tried to explain to myself why. *Perhaps it was actually the original meaning--but I'm not sure about that.*
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, lies mal bitte meine Übersetzung hier. 
Ich glaube, daß der Ursprung von _im siebenten Himmel / in seventh heaven / _en el séptimo cielo / _au septième ciel /_ ist in der alten europäischen Kultur, wo unsere Stämme liegen, zufinden.

Es ist kein Zufall, wenn Sie gleich sind!


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> Ralf, lies mal bitte meine Übersetzung hier.
> Ich glaube, daß der Ursprung von _im siebenten Himmel / in seventh heaven / _en el séptimo cielo / _au septième ciel /_ ist in der alten europäischen Kultur, wo unsere Stämme liegen, zufinden.
> 
> Es ist kein Zufall, wenn Sie gleich sind!


And I provided a link that says the same thing here:

It's HARD to keep up with everything that has been said in such a long and complicated thread. 

But, as I think I said before, I have never heard this idiom used in English for "having an orgasm". Is the a French nuance?

Gaer


----------



## piloya

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MrMagoo*
> _The only thing you have to keep in mind, Piloya, is:
> 
> "Don't use 'kommen' with the dative case" - then you're on the safe side.
> 
> "Ich komme im Zimmer" indeed is different from "Ich komme ins Zimmer" and would cause some laughter..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Das_ ist das Wichtigste daran.
> 
> Pass auch auf:
> 
> "Ich komme zur Party." ist immer perfekt zu verstehen;
> "Ich komme auf die Party." ist genauso okay.
> "Ich komme auf der Party." hat diese starke Nebenbedeutung.
Click to expand...


uff, thank you all for sparing me some bad moments!! I will pay attention to the correct construction in each case p)


----------



## Whodunit

Whodunit said:
			
		

> _Das_ ist das Wichtigste daran.
> 
> Pass auch auf:
> 
> "Ich komme zur Party." ist immer perfekt zu verstehen;
> "Ich komme auf die Party." ist genauso okay.
> "Ich komme auf der Party." hat diese starke Nebenbedeutung.



That's simply the disadvantage you'll have if you confuse the dative and accusative case, as found in villages by some uneducated Germans.    Even some adults are so uneducated and confuse those both cases, because    you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That's simply the disadvantage you'll have if you confuse the dative and accusative case, as found in villages by some uneducated Germans.   Even some adults are so uneducated and confuse those both cases, because    you can't teach an old dog new tricks.



Daniel, that has nothing to do with being uneducated - it's their dialect! 
The "confusion" of dative and accusative occurs mainly in Northern Germany, where people spoke Low-German. In Low-German, the cases dative and accusative have not really been distinguished, the Eastern part preferred the dative case, while the Western part of Northern Germany preferred the accusative, which is still reflected today in the way people speak - that's all!
You wouldn't say that English speakers are uneducated, right?! - As they don't differenciate between dative and accusative anymore, either...


----------



## Cath.S.

gaer said:
			
		

> And I provided a link that says the same thing here:
> 
> It's HARD to keep up with everything that has been said in such a long and complicated thread.  (1)
> 
> But, as I think I said before, I have never heard this idiom used in English for "having an orgasm". Is the a French nuance? (2)
> 
> Gaer


1. Es stimmt! 

2. I suppose so, Gaer. In fact my explanation was maybe a little too restrictive, because it can be used to describe all physical pleasure one can derive out of sex. As I said it is a euphemism, and quite a pretty one imo.

"Viens, chérie, je vais t'emmener au septième ciel" is definitely an (old-fashioned) explicit sexual invite.
The idiom might be used in the more general sense of _bliss_ by the more romantic/literary minded.
Everything I have written in this post applies to the _French _use of that expression.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daniel, that has nothing to do with being uneducated - it's their dialect!
> The "confusion" of dative and accusative occurs mainly in Northern Germany, where people spoke Low-German. In Low-German, the cases dative and accusative have not really been distinguished, the Eastern part preferred the dative case, while the Western part of Northern Germany preferred the accusative, which is still reflected today in the way people speak - that's all!
> You wouldn't say that English speakers are uneducated, right?! - As they don't differenciate between dative and accusative anymore, either...



No, I wouldn't, but all of the Germans who confuse the cases went/go to school and they were taught correctly—at least they should. So they're to use them correctly. English is a totally different problem, because people are taught it that way. BTW, would you like your teacher to "confuse" the dative and accusatve?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, I wouldn't, but all of the Germans who confuse the cases went/go to school and they were taught correctly—at least they should. So they're to use them correctly.


 
People also go/went to school and learnt maths, politics, biology, and chemistry, French, Latin, geography, physics, etc. "correctly" - would you say they are or will be "uneducated" only because of the reason they don't use all of what they "should have learnt" correctly later on?!





> English is a totally different problem, because people are taught it that way. BTW, would you like your teacher to "confuse" the dative and accusatve?


 
No, English is not an exception: It dropped the distinction between Dative and Accusative - and so did Low-German. But Low-German speakers were forced to know about High-German - a language they did not speak! It's not their native language, they had to learn it like a foreign language; the way we learn English or French or whatever today.

My teacher to confuse dative and accusative?! Why not -> I know a professor, who does: He is originally from Hamburg (or close to) and he speaks with a quite thick Northern German accent -> he's often messing up dative and accusative, and it sounds great! I love it!


----------



## Whodunit

Oh my God, this time I have to give in. You persuaded me.   



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> People also go/went to school and learnt maths, politics, biology, and chemistry, French, Latin, geography, physics, etc. "correctly" - would you say they are or will be "uneducated" only because of the reason they don't use all of what they "should have learnt" correctly later on?!



  Now you got me. Yes, you're right.   



> No, English is not an exception: It dropped the distinction between Dative and Accusative - and so did Low-German. But Low-German speakers were forced to know about High-German - a language they did not speak! It's not their native language, they had to learn it like a foreign language; the way we learn English or French or whatever today.



Once again, that persuaded me. I don't know, but I have nothing to argue at the moment.   



> My teacher to confuse dative and accusative?! Why not -> I know a professor, who does: He is originally from Hamburg (or close to) and he speaks with a quite thick Northern German accent -> he's often messing up dative and accusative, and it sounds great! I love it!



I don't get you. Why do you love it? It sounds very "lousy", excuse my language. I don't like words such as "mits", "vons" etc. And what about "mitn", "aufn"??? What case is that?


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Ralf, lies mal bitte meine Übersetzung hier.
> Ich glaube,  daß dass (neue Rechtschreibung) der Ursprung von _im siebenten Himmel / in seventh heaven / _en el séptimo cielo / _au septième ciel /_  in der alten europäischen Kultur, wo unsere Stämme liegen (klingt seltsam, aber ich weiß nicht, was du da meinst), zu finden ist.
> 
> Es ist kein Zufall, wenn  Sie sie  gleich sind!



Jana......


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> egueule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralf, lies mal bitte meine Übersetzung hier.
> Ich glaube, daß dass (neue Rechtschreibung) der Ursprung von im siebenten Himmel / in seventh heaven / en el séptimo cielo / au septième ciel / in der alten europäischen Kultur, wo unsere Stämme liegen (klingt seltsam, aber ich weiß nicht, was du da meinst --- aber ich: Sie meinte "Ursprünge"), zu finden ist.
> 
> Es ist kein Zufall, wenn Sie sie gleich sind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jana......
Click to expand...


Da ist deine Antwort.


----------



## sohc4

> Originally Posted by *MrMagoo* _Also egal, was unser Duden sagt - ich stimme in diesem Fall Daniel voll zu!
> "Im 7. Himmel schweben/sein" kenne ich NUR, wenn's etwas mit Liebe zu tun hat._


 


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ralf, Axl, Hilfe!
> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.


Auch wenn meine Antwort erst jetzt kommt: 

Nein, ich kenne den 7. Himmel nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit Liebe (auch wenn die natürlich oft solche Gefühle hervorruft ).

Ich erinnere mich sogar noch an eine Fernsehwerbung, nach der man beim Genuss des Kartoffelbreis der Firma <pieeeep> im "siebten Kartoffelhimmel" schweben würde.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Auch wenn meine Antwort erst jetzt kommt:
> 
> Nein, ich kenne den 7. Himmel nicht nur im Zusammenhang mit Liebe (auch wenn die natürlich oft solche Gefühle hervorruft ).
> 
> Ich erinnere mich sogar noch an eine Fernsehwerbung, nach der man beim Genuss des Kartoffelbreis der Firma <pieeeep> im "siebten Kartoffelhimmel" schweben würde.
> 
> Axl



  Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! War ja klar, dass du wieder den Frauenheld    raushängen lässt.   

Nee, entschuldige meine Sprache, war nicht so gemeint. Aber ich kenne blöderweise diese Werbung nicht. Wie lange ist es schon her, als sie anlief? Etwa vor meiner Zeit?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! War ja klar, dass du wieder den Frauenheld    raushängen lässt.



Danke fürs Idiom, hört sich an wie herauskehren!
Aber jetzt will ich hoffen, dass ich diese böswillige Unterstellung falsch verstanden habe!  Sonst wirst du  deine Sünde büßen. Axl, was machen wir mit ihm?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Danke fürs Idiom, hört sich an wie herauskehren!



Bitte schön. Em - also, für mich klingen beide nicht sehr ähnlich.   



> Aber jetzt will ich hoffen, dass ich diese böswillige Unterstellung falsch verstanden habe!  Sonst wirst du  deine Sünde büßen. Axl, was machen wir mit ihm?



Ich gestehe alles. Oh, barmherzige Jana, kann Sie mir noch einmal meine Sünde verzeihen.

Was mache ich hier!    Dich auf Knien anflehen? Haha.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bitte schön. Em - also, für mich klingen beide nicht sehr ähnlich.


Ralf hat zufälligerweise heraushängen in dem anderen Faden erwähnt. Und Ralf hat immer Recht. Besonders wenn er mir zustimmt. 


> Ich gestehe alles. Oh, barmherzige Jana, *kann Sie* mir noch einmal meine Sünde verzeihen.


Ist es wohl etwas Angestaubtes oder einfach Flüchtigkeitsfehlerchen?


> Was mache ich hier!    Dich auf Knien anflehen? Haha.


Mit diesem derben "haha" bist du bei mir definitiv  in Ungnade gefallen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ralf hat zufälligerweise heraushängen in dem anderen Faden erwähnt. Und Ralf hat immer Recht. Besonders wenn er mir zustimmt.



Na ja, das habe ich schon kapiert, aber trotzdem reimen sie sich nicht.   



> Ist es wohl etwas Angestaubtes    oder einfach Flüchtigkeitsfehlerchen?



Etwas, was sehr "archaic" ist. Ein bisschen Historie darf hier doch wohl   im Spiel sein, oder?



> Mit diesem derben "haha" bist du bei mir definitiv  in Ungnade gefallen.



Hahahaha. Wie geplant, du verzeihst mir sowieso nie.


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! War ja klar, dass du wieder den Frauenheld    raushängen lässt.


Tststs - mich so vorschnell auf ein Geschlecht festzulegen... 


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nee, entschuldige meine Sprache, war nicht so gemeint. Aber ich kenne blöderweise diese Werbung nicht. Wie lange ist es schon her, als sie anlief? Etwa vor meiner Zeit?


Ich fürchte, ja. Wenn ich so recht überlege, muss das so Anfang der 70er gewesen sein. Nein, es ist keine Bildungslücke, wenn du sie nicht kennst .

Axl


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Danke fürs Idiom, hört sich an wie herauskehren!


Es wird auch ähnlich verwendet .


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aber jetzt will ich hoffen, dass ich diese böswillige Unterstellung falsch verstanden habe!  Sonst wirst du  deine Sünde büßen. Axl, was machen wir mit ihm?


Hm, ihn hundertmal "Ich darf das nicht" schreiben zu lassen, hat seit des Siegeszuges des PCs (zwei Genitive, Jana! ) seinen Schrecken und damit seinen Strafcharakter ja verloren .

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

> Tststs - mich so vorschnell auf ein Geschlecht festzulegen...



Tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, Axl und Jana.   



> Ich fürchte, ja. Wenn ich so recht überlege, muss das so Anfang der 70er gewesen sein. Nein, es ist keine Bildungslücke, wenn du sie nicht kennst  .
> 
> Axl



Dann ist ja gut.



			
				sohc4 said:
			
		

> Es wird auch ähnlich verwendet .



Ach, jetzt    fällt der Groschen. Ich glaube, das genau war es, was Jana mit "anhören" meinte.



> Hm, ihn hundertmal "Ich darf das nicht" schreiben zu lassen, hat seit des Siegeszuges des PCs (zwei Genitive, Jana! ) seinen Schrecken und damit seinen Strafcharakter ja verloren .



Mach ich supergerne. Soll ich anfangen? Ich kann euch das Ganze auch auf 100 Sprachen schreiben. Ist schon schwieriger ...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mach ich supergerne. Soll ich anfangen? Ich kann euch das Ganze auch auf 100 Sprachen schreiben. Ist schon schwieriger ...


 

Na, laß das mal sein... bei "Brian" hat das selbst in Latein nicht so recht hingehauen und dann haben ihn die Römer  zur Sau gemacht!


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Hm, ihn hundertmal "Ich darf das nicht" schreiben zu lassen, hat seit des Siegeszuges des PCs (zwei Genitive, Jana! )


Ich schwebe im siebten Himmel!  (auf die tschechische Art, um Missverständnisse zu verhindern)



> seinen Schrecken und damit seinen Strafcharakter ja verloren


Dann eben mit der Hand schreiben und scannen. 

Machen wir es so: Aus Anlass seines Geburtstages und unter Berücksichtigung mildernder Umstände (das niedrige Alter und die bisherige Unbescholtenheit des Angeklagten)  wird die Strafe auf Bewährung ausgesezt. Aber das wäre's dann für den Geburtstag. 
Wenn sich der Täter das nächste Mal  zu Schulden kommen lässt, werden wir härter vorgehen müssen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dann eben mit der Hand schreiben und scannen.
> 
> Machen wir es so: Aus Anlass seines Geburtstages und unter Berücksichtigung mildernder Umstände (das niedrige Alter und die bisherige Unbescholtenheit des Angeklagten)  wird die Strafe auf Bewährung ausgese*t*zt. Aber das wäre's dann für den Geburtstag.
> Wenn sich der Täter das nächste Mal  zu Schulden kommen lässt, werden wir härter vorgehen müssen.
> 
> Jana



Mal sehen, wo es mir besser gefallen wird. Im Knast oder hier bei euch!    Zwingt mich nicht, Ersteres zu wählen!


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mal sehen, wo es mir besser gefallen wird. Im Knast oder hier bei euch!    Zwingt mich nicht, Ersteres zu wählen!


Bist du dir sicher, dass es idiomatisch ist?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Bist du dir sicher, dass es idiomatisch ist?
> 
> Jana



Haha, wie sarkastisch war das denn gemeint? Zwingt ihr mich denn wirklich, solche    Qualen ausstehen zu müssen?


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> 1. Es stimmt!
> 
> 2. I suppose so, Gaer. In fact my explanation was maybe a little too restrictive, because it can be used to describe all physical pleasure one can derive out of sex. As I said it is a euphemism, and quite a pretty one imo.
> 
> "Viens, chérie, je vais t'emmener au septième ciel" is definitely an (old-fashioned) explicit sexual invite.
> The idiom might be used in the more general sense of _bliss_ by the more romantic/literary minded.
> Everything I have written in this post applies to the _French _use of that expression.


Ah, I see!

Well, I think this thread is beyond repair (since some messages have one thread title, others this one… 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

sohc4 said:
			
		

> seit des Siegeszuges des PCs (zwei Genitive, Jana! )
> Axl


 
"Seit des" geht aber nicht, oder?  

"Seit" ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, eine Dativpräposition.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "Seit des" geht aber nicht, oder?
> 
> "Seit" ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, eine Dativpräposition.


God help anyone trying to make sense out of the conversation here today, since I still see "es kocht dann mein Kopf am Ende des Tages" as the title of most the answers. :0

However, all those who are excited about using idioms should be in seventh heaven, in the English sense.  

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> God help anyone trying to make sense out of the conversation here today, since I still see "es kocht dann mein Kopf am Ende des Tages" as the title of most the answers. :0
> 
> However, all those who are excited about using idioms should be in seventh heaven, in the English sense.
> 
> Gaer


 
I left this thread and later came back to it, except I only read the last part.  One of the only things that  stuck out at me from the whole mess was "seit des."  God help Jana as she tries to sort this labyrinth out.  Looking for a specific post here will be like  looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> I left this thread and later came back to it, except I only read the last part. One of the only things that  stuck out at me from the whole mess was "seit des." God help Jana as she tries to sort this labyrinth out. Looking for a specific post here will be like  looking for a needle in a haystack.


I know, but I would recommend to Jana to encourage us to wrap this up, then move elsewhere for a  "clean start". Meanwhile, I won't comment any more about what has gone on, because it's just going to get more insane. We are not very disciplined about staying on topic, but I'm as guilty as anyone about straying, although I would be in seventh heaven if we could keep the topics a bit neater.  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Seit des" geht aber nicht, oder?
> 
> "Seit" ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, eine Dativpräposition.



*Gleicher Fehler hier*.


----------

